# guidance needed



## vivekramveera (Dec 2, 2012)

hey,
i am currently living in singapore planned to move new zealand by end of next year. need some guidance to take proper steps for migration.i don't have job offer from NZ.suggestions needed also about job recruitment agencies.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vivekramveera said:


> hey,
> i am currently living in singapore planned to move new zealand by end of next year. need some guidance to take proper steps for migration.i don't have job offer from NZ.suggestions needed also about job recruitment agencies.


First stop before recruitment agencies - go to Immigration New Zealand


----------



## vivekramveera (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks and can you step out the processes to do furthermore ???


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure what you mean.
The Immigration New Zealand website will step you through everything you need to do.


----------

